# Create a website or find a host with tamplate



## Tooti (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am wondering if it would be better to develop a website for t- shirt business or find best hosts with templates?

Thank you


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Depends on your skill set.


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

What are you trying to accomplish... just a showcase or ecommerce? Do you want the ability to have customers create their own designs? What kind of printing process are you going to use screen printing, DTG, heat transfers? How deep of pockets do you have? Some of the 'better' websites are going to cost you over $100 a month plus other fees. Some of the free packages require that you have the skills or hire someone with the skills to get them configured and set up. Then there are others that will cost you a few hundred and you still have to configure or setup yourself.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Try Wordpress. It's easy, and there's a ton of videos out there to show you how. They even have free ecommerce plug ins, etc.


----------



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

Check out ecommerce templates, they have templates with PP carts. Pretty easy to get started. Also checkout blue host.com for hosting. I agree you should also have Wordpress for at least a blog.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can disable the blog portion of Wordpress. Also wordpress is free, and they have ecom plug ins for free. Registration is $0.99 from 1&1 right now, and hosting is $0.99 from hostgator right now.


----------



## ameliabrooke (Feb 9, 2013)

Choosing a Wordpress or some ecommerce platforms will not be a bad idea. But those will steal your time. You will need to add and implement lot of applications for designing, themes templates etc. I suppose it is better to have a sofware that is particularly designed for it. Iscripts Printlogic is one such a software that is created for shirt designing purpose. You can find many such software like this than choosing for a general ecommerce software and wasting time. These softwares will make your task easier and will help you to start your business within few days.


----------



## Tooti (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your comments!

rlaubert:
I am planning to startup a t-shirt e commerce. This won't start until probably next year, and the reason is, to go through research, planning,etc. The t-shirt company I am planning for is to be in high quality, in terms of fabric and print. So what do you recommend? Do you recommend as a starter to find a company to do the printing? or purchase a printing machine? how much does it cost? do you know any company with a web to visit for information? 

In terms of web, I am thinking about finding a good web to host my company, later on, develop my own website which I am sure it will cost $5000 or more. Now there are tons of eCommerce websites to host and I am not sure which one is the best. 

In terms of designing,
I am good with designing on photoshop. What other software do you guys recommend?

If you have further information, that would be great!!

Thank you guys


----------



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

In the beginning hook up with a printer and just be specific with the shirts you want. American Apparel, Alternative and Bella are good shirts to start with. The printing should be easy for someone who's been in the business for a while. Check out Vastex, stuff is built like a tank and they have good customer service. I own Vastex equipment and I print and embroider, we could help you if youd like. Check out platinum-ink.com if you want. To setup for screen printing expect to spend 20k for a good setup. If you go cheap you'll pay twice and you can always sell a quality press. Ecommerce templates are under $200 and setting up a site should be your first priority. They also have certified decelopers you can work with. Bluehost is a good hosting company and cheap. We use photoshop, it's all you need to design.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You really don't need to spend that kind of money on a website.


----------



## pixieguk (Mar 18, 2013)

I use weebly its a template site but free and easy for a beginner like myself.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## DryBonesRising (Jan 15, 2013)

If you have the funds I would pay someone to work on your site. Like others have mentioned there are many options and it will consume a ton of your time. You have to remember that your site is a representation of your company. A poorly designed site can have a negative affect on your company. 

DBR


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm a little suspicious of people like this posting. Especially when they say they're going to spend $5,000 or more on a website. 

Maybe I'm wrong. But isn't it a way for spammers to get our information?


----------



## MiEmb (Jan 29, 2011)

If you are looking to sell only through your website, it is best to start with a hosted solution like magentogo, shopify, or volusion unless you have hundreds of selling products to list. Once you learn to manage a site with all of its aspects, you can look into developing your own. It is possible to start with a custom developed site but it will take time and resources to get it to a quality that will impress buyers of high end products.


----------



## iAce (Apr 21, 2013)

Try Wix, they provide free web hosting and domains are pretty cheap too! You can easily choose from a huge variety of free templates and then edit them (which is also easy!) I remember there's a eshop option which you can add and you also have the option to add PayPal buttons. It's very customizable and I defiantly recommend trying it! I hope this helps!


----------

